# Double Smoked Ham & Smoked Turkey Club Sandwich (Bear Style)



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2018)

*Double Smoked Ham & Smoked Turkey Club Sandwich *(Bear Style)

Back in the old days, when I worked at Bethlehem Steel, whenever I got Middle shift (4:30 to 1:00AM), my 9:00 PM Lunch just didn’t hold me over all the time. So I often stopped at an all-night diner along the way, so I wouldn’t have to make something to eat when I got home. One of the things I often got was a “Club Sandwich”. It usually consisted of 3 slices of toast, with Mayo, and it was filled with Lettuce, Tomato, Ham Lunch Meat, Turkey or Beef Lunch meat, and some crispy Bacon. Then they always cut it in half from corner to corner, and stuck a couple fancy toothpicks in, to keep them from falling apart.

I often make a Club Sammy like this when I can’t decide whether I want one Sammy or Two, and the Club Sandwich has 3 slices of bread, so it’s kinda like 1 1/2 Sammies.

This time I’m using ingredients that are hard to find in a restaurant at any time, especially after 1:00 in the morning!! No Lunch Meat in this Sammy!!!

*Double Smoked Ham & Smoked Turkey Club Sandwich:*
So I start by toasting 3 slices of Italian Bread.
Then I put Miracle Whip on all 3 slices (You can use Mayo if you prefer it to be bland).
Then down goes one slice of toast.
Then some good slices of Smoked Turkey.
Then some Lettuce.
Then Some Tomato slices.
Then some Bacon (This time I used some of the Bacon I had in my Glazing Drip pan when I double smoked my Spiral Sliced Ham).
Then goes the middle slice of toast, and some MW on the second side of that slice.
Then some more of that Bacon.
Then some more Lettuce.
Some Double Smoked Ham.
Then the Lid (The top slice of toast).
Then I push down on the whole thing with my big paw, while I’m cutting it in half from corner to corner.
Pushing down while cutting it always keeps it from falling apart——Without the Fancy Toothpicks.

*That’s it—One Special Club Sammy!!*


Bear

This is where the following Ham Slices came from:







This is where the following Turkey Slices came from:






This is where the Bacon came from, after being used for Basting & Glazing the Double Smoked Ham:







* "Double Smoked Ham & Smoked Turkey Club Sandwich"*

Begin Building the Club Sammy, with 3 slices of Italian Bread Toast:







Miracle Whip (Mayo if you'd like);






Some Sliced Smoked Turkey:






Then some Lettuce:






Tomato slices:






Some Special Bacon:






Another slice of Toast, coated on both sides:






More Bacon:






A little more Lettuce:






Some Double Smoked Ham:






Put on the Lid (3rd slice of toast), and close it up:






Slice it from Corner to Corner, while leaning on it a bit:






*TIME TO EAT!!*​


----------



## Jeff Wright (Aug 9, 2018)

No cutting corners on that masterpiece!  A big sliced dill and a large glass of milk and a meal fit for a grizzly king.  Looks darn good!


----------



## pit of despair (Aug 9, 2018)

Bear,
Looks great!....I gained weight just reading this post.
Teddy


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 9, 2018)

Dang there goes that Bear again with left over delight. Awesome sammie there John.

Warren


----------



## kit s (Aug 9, 2018)

Oh ya Club...but better than average because of your smoking most of the fixuns.
kit


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 9, 2018)

Nice looking clubber you got bear. They're one of my favorites, especially with home smoked meats.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## gary s (Aug 9, 2018)

Could you run one down here to your old Buddy ???

Looks Really Good     Mmmmm

Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 9, 2018)

That's one of the best I've seen . I bet that smoked meat put it over the top .


----------



## xray (Aug 9, 2018)

I love club sandwiches when I get a chance to order them.

Yours would put any of them to shame!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2018)

Jeff Wright said:


> No cutting corners on that masterpiece!  A big sliced dill and a large glass of milk and a meal fit for a grizzly king.  Looks darn good!



Thank You Jeff!!
Yeah I plated some Pickle Chips, after I took the Pics.
Actually my favorite are those huge Deli Pickles (I think they call them Kosher Dills).
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Aug 10, 2018)

Man-o-man. Another awesome plate! I love club sammies too. But, funny, I never made one at home. That might just change.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2018)

That is one delicious looking sandwich!
Great work there John!!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2018)

pit of despair said:


> Bear,
> Looks great!....I gained weight just reading this post.
> Teddy



Thank You POD!
Sorry about those extra pounds!

Bear



HalfSmoked said:


> Dang there goes that Bear again with left over delight. Awesome sammie there John.
> 
> Warren



Thank You Warren!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2018)

kit s said:


> Oh ya Club...but better than average because of your smoking most of the fixuns.
> kit




Thank You Kit !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## crazymoon (Aug 10, 2018)

Bear, Great post,your club looks awesome and I do love a good club sammie ! like


----------



## Smkryng (Aug 10, 2018)

What a great looking sandwich! Pretty sure I’d have to save half for later.


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 11, 2018)

I like MW on my ham, and turkey sandwiches.   Looks great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Nice looking clubber you got bear. They're one of my favorites, especially with home smoked meats.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
I don't know what it is, but in my younger days, most of the Club Sandwiches I ever ate were late at night!!
Earlier meals were mostly Philly Cheesesteaks & Quakertown Webers.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2018)

gary s said:


> Could you run one down here to your old Buddy ???
> 
> Looks Really Good     Mmmmm
> 
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
I can't run that far any more!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear



chopsaw said:


> That's one of the best I've seen . I bet that smoked meat put it over the top .



Thank You Rich!!
Yes it was awesome!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 11, 2018)

Now that is what I call a good cold cut sammie!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2018)

xray said:


> I love club sandwiches when I get a chance to order them.
> 
> Yours would put any of them to shame!




Thank You Xray--Appreciate that!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2018)

Steve H said:


> Man-o-man. Another awesome plate! I love club sammies too. But, funny, I never made one at home. That might just change.



Thank You Steve!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> That is one delicious looking sandwich!
> Great work there John!!
> Al




Thank You Al !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, Great post,your club looks awesome and I do love a good club sammie ! like




Thank You Crazy Moon!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## MeatSkull (Aug 12, 2018)

That sammie and some air fries and I'd be happy happy!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2018)

Smkryng said:


> What a great looking sandwich! Pretty sure I’d have to save half for later.



Thank You Much!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> I like MW on my ham, and turkey sandwiches.   Looks great.



That's Great !!
I'm not alone!
Thank You FB !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2018)

TomKnollRFV said:


> Now that is what I call a good cold cut sammie!




Thank You Tom!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 13, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Tom!!
> And Thanks for the Like.
> 
> Bear


You bet Mr. Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 13, 2018)

MeatSkull said:


> That sammie and some air fries and I'd be happy happy!



Thank You MS !!!
Oh Yeah---Next Time "Air Fries".

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 12, 2018)

@Derek717 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## BKING! (Nov 12, 2018)

One heck of a sammich there!


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 12, 2018)

Bear that looks awesome, do you deliver


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 13, 2018)

BKING! said:


> One heck of a sammich there!




Thank You!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## davidhef88 (Nov 22, 2018)

That’s a great looking Club Sammy. Clubs are one of my favorites.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 23, 2018)

davidhef88 said:


> That’s a great looking Club Sammy. Clubs are one of my favorites.




Thank You Dave!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## smokesontuesday (Dec 5, 2018)

I'm not a big fan of club sandwiches but I'd gladly put 2 or 3 of those away. Looks delicious as always Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 5, 2018)

smokesontuesday said:


> I'm not a big fan of club sandwiches but I'd gladly put 2 or 3 of those away. Looks delicious as always Bear.




Thank You Much !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 15, 2018)

@charcoal junkie ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## verdade (Jan 4, 2019)

Hey Bear,  Stumbled on this thread after searching other recipes. (like always - haha)

I have to ask though.....No cheese?

In my best Chris Carter voice.."C'mon man."  

A nice sharp cheddar or swiss would really set that off.

Looks good though.  We enjoy making those every so often too.

Thanks for sharing!


-


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 4, 2019)

verdade said:


> Hey Bear,  Stumbled on this thread after searching other recipes. (like always - haha)
> 
> I have to ask though.....No cheese?
> 
> ...




Cheese certainly wouldn't have hurt---Probably Next time, however we only stock American Cheese in the Bear Fridge.

And Chris Carter was one of my favorite receivers, when he played for my Eagles!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

